# Looking for BBQ caterer suggestions for Tucson AZ



## mrad (Jan 14, 2020)

We will be in Tucson Arizona for a week in mid March. we are looking for a caterer to make our group of around 100 some good BBQ.  Does anyone have any suggestion.  The past couple of years, the parent organizer went through "Dickies BBQ".  It was Okay at best

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 14, 2020)

Maybe someone on the forum locally will do it. Who knows? Good luck!


----------



## mrad (Jan 14, 2020)

That would be nice. I'd even be willing to help if that were the case.  Not sure how easily that would be though to cook for 100 people


----------

